# Snow chains



## ezzy66

hi

am i right in assuming these only go on rear wheels for traction?

and if so and you have a tag axle do i need 4 or just 2 for very rear wheels? or would i be putting them on the first of the tag axle wheels?

has anyone done just this and have they found it an easyish task? 
where did any of you source reasonably priced chains from? do you order according to tyre size?

any tips on using them would also be a boon - i know not to use them when no snow unless want to buy new tyres that is! :roll: 8O 

thanks in advance peeps


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Hi Ezzy,

I guess you would fit them to the driven axle - if both rear axles are driven then I guess the leading one would be best.

Yes - they are sized according to tyre.

I got mine from a firm near the M25 in Kent - i will try and dig out the details.

DO practice fitting them Before you go away - on your drive when it is dry. It is a real b****r trying to do it on the side of a snow blown road in the alps!!!!!

And keep the speed down when they are on.........

Hope this helps
regards
Carl


----------



## Wupert

Fit them on the drive wheels

You only need one pair of chains

A huge help with your Tag is to drive up onto one of your leveling chocks raising the drive wheels off the ground repeat on other side

It will then be far easier to fit them then

Also dont leave it to late to fit them 

Have a good pair of gloves and a good torch handy


----------



## rft

No doubt someone will correct me if I'm wrong  , but if you have a tag axle Eurobox your van is more than likely to be front wheel drive...


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

rft said:


> No doubt someone will correct me if I'm wrong  , but if you have a tag axle Eurobox your van is more than likely to be front wheel drive...


Correct - tags are FRONT wheel drive only! The tag axles are just indepension units, some later are solid trailing arms, but most are just indepension units!


----------



## LisaB

:? yep our van is the same as yours and its front wheel drive..........4 chains 2 at front and 2 on first set of tag


----------



## trek

may I recommend:-

http://www.skidrive.co.uk having purchased several sets of chains from them over the years

you must get heavy duty ones I always use the KONIG T2 's they have always been great on my 4 & 5 ton campers

for a Fiat Ducato a set of chains on the front wheels would get you moving ( if it was very very nasty icy conditions then I dont see a problem having chains all around as it would help with the general control & braking of the vehicle)

on my rear wheel drive twin wheel axle I have a set of chains to go on the drive wheels (outer wheels only) 
( I have another set for the steering wheels if it is that bad that I can't steer)

I have also bought one set of Snowsocks :-

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/car-snow-socks/

as these are so much quicker & easier to fit though I havent had to use them

can I suggest if funds permit one set of heavy duty chains & one set of snow socks

then if only slight slipping or just required for short distance then quickly fit snow socks to front wheels - nothing on rear

if conditions a bit worse then fit chains to front - nothing on rear

if conditions are horrendous fit chains on front & snow socks on one of the rear axles

some may see this as overkill but for the sake of £70 quid or so it could prevent you from sliding off the road & bumping your camper


----------



## Wupert

Wupert said:


> Fit them on the drive wheels
> 
> You only need one pair of chains
> 
> A huge help with your Tag is to drive up onto one of your leveling chocks raising the drive wheels off the ground repeat on other side
> 
> It will then be far easier to fit them then
> 
> Also dont leave it to late to fit them
> 
> Have a good pair of gloves and a good torch handy


Not like our coaches then

You only need one pair of Snow chains on the drive wheels


----------



## wobby

I can concur tags on motorhomes are FWD and its the front wheel that you need to fit the chains to.

I have a brand new set of Spike spiders never been used, need the hub kit though but thats quite cheap. Bought them for my Fiat tag axle van, sold the van and bought a Merc would accept any reasonable offers around £50.

Take a look at them at :- www.roofbox.co.uk/snow-chains

I bought them from this company and they stock all the hubs

A bargain Wobby


----------



## trevorf

Hi Wobby, 

You have a PM about your Spiders


Trevor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wupert said:


> Fit them on the drive wheels
> 
> You only need one pair of chains
> 
> A huge help with your Tag is to drive up onto one of your leveling chocks raising the drive wheels off the ground repeat on other side
> 
> It will then be far easier to fit them then
> 
> Also dont leave it to late to fit them
> 
> Have a good pair of gloves and a good torch handy


wouldn't driving up onto block be a little difficult if chains are needed  

Kev.


----------



## Wupert

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fit them on the drive wheels
> 
> You only need one pair of chains
> 
> A huge help with your Tag is to drive up onto one of your leveling chocks raising the drive wheels off the ground repeat on other side
> 
> It will then be far easier to fit them then
> 
> Also dont leave it to late to fit them
> 
> Have a good pair of gloves and a good torch handy
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't driving up onto block be a little difficult if chains are needed
> 
> Kev.
Click to expand...

 

Its the way all our coach drivers fit the chains

A wooden chock under the inner wheel is driven onto allowing a far easier method of fitting chains

The secret of fitting is to always find a suitable flat area to work before you get stuck

If you are stuck on a hill or in a place you cant drive onto a chock you have left it to late.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wupert said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fit them on the drive wheels
> 
> You only need one pair of chains
> 
> A huge help with your Tag is to drive up onto one of your leveling chocks raising the drive wheels off the ground repeat on other side
> 
> It will then be far easier to fit them then
> 
> Also dont leave it to late to fit them
> 
> Have a good pair of gloves and a good torch handy
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't driving up onto block be a little difficult if chains are needed
> 
> Kev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its the way all our coach drivers fit the chains
> 
> A wooden chock under the inner wheel is driven onto allowing a far easier method of fitting chains
> 
> The secret of fitting is to always find a suitable flat area to work before you get stuck
> 
> If you are stuck on a hill or in a place you cant drive onto a chock you have left it to late.
Click to expand...

As suspected, can't be done if it's in the snow, although they managed it OK on Ice Road Truckers.

Kev.


----------



## Wupert

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fit them on the drive wheels
> 
> You only need one pair of chains
> 
> A huge help with your Tag is to drive up onto one of your leveling chocks raising the drive wheels off the ground repeat on other side
> 
> It will then be far easier to fit them then
> 
> Also dont leave it to late to fit them
> 
> Have a good pair of gloves and a good torch handy
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't driving up onto block be a little difficult if chains are needed
> 
> Kev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its the way all our coach drivers fit the chains
> 
> A wooden chock under the inner wheel is driven onto allowing a far easier method of fitting chains
> 
> The secret of fitting is to always find a suitable flat area to work before you get stuck
> 
> If you are stuck on a hill or in a place you cant drive onto a chock you have left it to late.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As suspected, can't be done if it's in the snow, although they managed it OK on Ice Road Truckers.
> 
> Kev.
Click to expand...

I can do it on my 4x4 which has snowtyres

I'm sure the guys on the ice road would be putting chains onto snowtyred vehicles

A MH with UK tyres on an icy slope is no place to be fitting chains


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No they just learn how to drive on solid ice like real men, I'm not sure but I think this is one of the few countries which use salt, and therefore has so many accidents.

In the UK, they only have to mention snow and everyone goes home, making the situation even worse.

Kev.


----------



## Wupert

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No they just learn how to drive on solid ice like real men, I'm not sure but I think this is one of the few countries which use salt, and therefore has so many accidents.
> 
> In the UK, they only have to mention snow and everyone goes home, making the situation even worse.
> 
> Kev.


A fully chained beast clearing my drive


----------



## ezzy66

*snow chains*

hi wobby

i pm'd you earlier but i guess you're out as its friday night or you're tucked up in bed like normal people at this ungodly hour!

many thanks and i will take you up on your offer!

thanks to all for your help and info all stored away in my external drive - (aka notepad) -brain no good these days and already full up trivia from life's journey!

one minor point whilst money spent versus damaged mh is always a no brainer would point out it would cost in excess £230 for both chains and socks not £70 ... - at least it does for my size tyres and thats only one set of chains - if you were to put a set on rear 1st set of tyres as advised by some you would add another £140 to that figure - just for info for others reading and learning like me! :wink: (although that only applies to TAG axles)

does anyone have experience of using snow socks and if so have they used them on a larger mh?

in reply to what i intend to do - i will use wobby's spikes as and when necessary and carry as a legal requirement in certain areas and perhaps not need (! :lol: )and snow socks on back or in milder conditions - but also carrying a shovel too as useful to clear pitch etc

thanks again


----------



## ezzy66

*when to fit snow chains*

sorry just had another thought - reminder to self must stop having them ... and go lie down...

when do you fit them - if driving with chains on without snow is dangerous and damaging to tyres (& road surface) then do you wait until you hit snow and then is it too late? as well as cold and wet! or is it a judgement thing? will experience teach me?

would i leave them on if on an aire/pitch when parked up in case it snowed while parked? do they hurt left on while not driving?

right i'm off ....


----------



## trek

As a matter of interest are these snow chains for use only in the UK or are you planning a trip to the Alps?

Only road snow clearance in Europe is in a different league to the UK's & in the mountains of Europe there are usually Layby's as you proceed up the hill that are there to allow you to fit your chains as and when required . 
Often at the start of the climb up to a ski resort there may be no snow whatsoever and you begin to think you've picked the wrong resort then as you get higher you will see more and more snow on the surround landscape but the road may well be clear all the way up into the resort unless its just been snowing or is snowing (so you may not even use them) on some trips up to ski resorts the only time I have needed to use chains was just to get onto my chocks to level the camper 

tip - use old wooden home made blocks because sometimes they get frozen into the ground and a ice pick is about the only way to get them out ( you wouldn't want to leave a nice yellow one behind!)

handbrakes can be another problem you may need to consider leaving it off when you park so that it does not freeze to the drum


PS the reference of £70 was not for chains & socks, chains in the alps are a legal must have so dont go without them. I was suggesting if piggy bank funds permitted that you also consider these autosocks (as I have) in addition for an extra £70 on top of the chain purchase p.s. ebay can be a good source of second hand chains as said I would suggest KONIG T2's as they are heavy duty & not terribly expensive

have you looked on the web for videos of the autosocks in use - they are so quick & easy to fit (though police may still expect you to carry chains) 

oh & by the way some of the French have not got a clue themselves when it comes to fitting chains at the side of a snowy mountain road
on one occasion I pulled into a busy chain aire fitted my own chains & was about to drive out when I was asked by a French man to help him with his before I knew it I was giving a class to about 8 people with others looking over


----------



## ezzy66

*snow chains or not as it appears!*

delete last but one post

will not be using wobby's chains as someone 'pipped' me to the post

now have a set of hubs to fit spikes i don't have! GRRR

now going to see if can get order cancelled and get a refund as i cannot afford to buy new spikes ordinary chains will have to do! shame really as was me who started post but heh you win some and lose some

guess i'll have to be more ruthless :lol:

take your point about socks wupert - i have been pmd that they are not legal as against chains hence y i wanted some! but the video for the socks is good and will try to get them as well...

also thanks for letting me know that i might be ok without them! just a luck v weather thing i guess

anyway back to the drawing board and also more time spent sorting out refund doh!


----------



## ezzy66

*scrub all posts*

have chains and hubs and snowsocks

very very happy bunny indeed!

maybe it was karma in the end ...

but what a bummer about cartago replacement door (£35,000!!!) could buy a motorhome with that :roll: :wink: :lol:

merry crimbo everyone! i'm off to lie down after all that ...


----------



## ezzy66

*p.p.s!*

they are for alps use - hopefully just an in case scenario and the better to have than not attitude

but may need them to get on /off pitch anyway

thanks for info on parking bays on way up and hopefully i will be fully conversant with on/off business to also give the french a demo - but not holding my breath on that one! :lol:

also just wondered if leave handbrake off and on unlevel pitch so up on chocks what do you do about roll back?
thanks trek for info - video v good had seen it b4 purchased them - althou without your info would not have known socks existed :roll:

thanks one and all -i'm off to pack phew!


----------



## trek

ezzy66

don't forget to let us know how the snowsocks performed should you get to use them 

& remember to keep your speed down when on chains or snowsocks 


take a small mat with you to kneel on when fitting the chains & an old jacket because you tend to get dirty slush building up under the wheels & you can get wet & cold very quickly trying to fit the chains

practice before you go I always start by laying the chains out first & untangling them - then just pull them behind the wheel while still all flat and untangled them follow the instructions


but those snow socks are so much easier to fit



Handbrake on/off its your call depending on circumstances on site (dont forget to leave it in gear ) but I would consider how wet the road is when driving up because if its dry them hopefully no water around you drums to freeze


----------



## robflyer

*Snow chains for sale*

If anybody is interested I have a brand new unused set of chains from my previous van. They will fit various sized wheels (my old van was 215x75x16). £20 quid plus carriage??

[email protected]

Or call me on 01981 250008 to see if they fit your wheels.


----------



## ezzy66

*final word on snow chains and snow socks!*

i most certainly will leave feedback on both items when i get back - but i'm hoping that there won't be much to feedback! :wink: :lol: hoping i won't need them and hoping i won't have to lie on the cold wet ground - but if i do at least i will be prepared and legal and i will have tried them out at home beforehand so i know what i am doing in case it is snowing or dark when i do need them!

also take people's points about needing them to get up on levels esp if snowy when trying to level mh

not sure if i would use a level to put on chains? but as i have spikes and not chains that should not be necessary

thanks v much to trek for such good and useful and detailed info regarding purchasing and which to use, when and how - very valued and helped me make an informed and balanced choice - is what i joined a forum for and well done to members for helping a newbie and a snow + MH virgin!

p.s. i fully intend to keep the speed down fullstop with these new speed traps about but on snow/ice with or without chains = great care and slow speeds! jacket and mat packed with shovel!


----------



## Wupert

*Re: when to fit snow chains*



ezzy66 said:


> sorry just had another thought - reminder to self must stop having them ... and go lie down...
> 
> when do you fit them - if driving with chains on without snow is dangerous and damaging to tyres (& road surface) then do you wait until you hit snow and then is it too late? as well as cold and wet! or is it a judgement thing? will experience teach me?
> 
> would i leave them on if on an aire/pitch when parked up in case it snowed while parked? do they hurt left on while not driving?
> 
> right i'm off ....


In most alpine regions it is illegal to drive with chains on roads that have no snow cover

Do they hurt...yep big time the road your tyres and your MH


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't know anyone with chains so most people I imagine can manage without, and if the snow is that bad it would probably be a little stupid to be out driving in something which isn't the easiest thing to drive anyway.

Stay parked, up NO journey is that important. don't be just another obstacle for the emergency service to try and get around.

Kev.


----------



## trek

Hi Kev_n_Liz

Yes your comments are very true about staying put & waiting for the conditions to improve but:-

in Europe carrying chains in the winter is a legal requirement on some roads regardless of the road conditions, so you could be stopped and asked to produce them 

& what would you do if you started to drive up to a ski resort, the roads were clear at the bottom but half way up you drive into a blizzard and start loosing traction you'd be in a right pickle

I have friends who refuse to buy or carry chains to the alps , all I can say is that they have been lucky so far & will get caught out one way or another

and look at the chaos that we had last winter when a little bit of snow fell in the UK if we all had chains or snow socks in our cars then we would as a country be much better prepared.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All very valid points Trek,

I don't have any problem with carrying a set, but they won't help the payload especially in summer, EU eh tut tut.

Don't do Skiing, too bloody old for daft activities like that, If I can't do it sitting or better laying down :black: you could count us out.

As for the UK, now you're pulling my leg, I would pay to see Penelope and Colin from accounts putting on their snow chains, especially after a tarts and vicars themed Christmas office party, Oh behave, I'll spill me Vodka n O.

Kev.


----------



## ezzy66

*snow chains*

fyi i won't be going out in any blizzards and yes no journey is worth that risk and i wouldn't dream of putting someone elses life at risk to rescue me hence i want to be prepared and safe!! even though i have insurance and breakdown etc etc - but as trek so rightly put it you have to have them to be legal and quite rightly so - not just froma goody goody point of view but also because it makes sense - what if that very scenario happened clear road all way up and then something changes...

one final point we all mh because of the freedom it gives us and the choices we can have for the way we spend our time in it - thus if skiing and snow at xmas floats our boat and sitting in front of the telly does yours then hears to them both and neither should judge the other - we would all be very boring if we liked the same things - for me there is a whole world out there to see and if i can't experience each day to the full then i feel i am wasting a life - perhaps losing my sons father very young has made me live every day as if it was my life - see my signature - i don't want regrets about what i could have done!

still when its cold and dark i would like some tv though! (seemy other post!!) night all


----------



## trek

Ezzy666 


when & where are you heading 

some of the resorts are already looking good :-


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I do believe someone is having a pop at moi.

Kev :black:


----------



## ezzy66

*snow and pop!*

tomorrow!! 16th

chamonix
chambery
la vanoise/pralognan
praps even val thorens

i looked last night to check for the umpteenth time and saw 40cm cover wow yipee! altho not clear skies but heh its snowing :roll:

thanks for gr8 pic! even aviemore has had some!!! :lol:  sorry i know doesn;t really count!

hey kev - who little ol' me? quelle horreur ce n'est pas possible! joyeux noel at toodle pip xx


----------

